# Miyama Ryu



## Bravissimo (May 18, 2009)

Anyone ever studied this style of jujitsu?  Don't know much about it other than it was a modern style that came out of the bronx aimed at more modern self-defense than the traditional styles available at the time.

Anyone ever worked out at a school that teaches it?  Any input?


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 25, 2009)

Not exactly Miyama Ryu but Icho Yama Ryu, of which I hold a 4th Dan is derived from Miyama Ryu, Daito Ryu, Combat Judo and Aikido.

 Under Sensei David Lamond, our test were essentially Miyama Ryu exams with some added sections.

 Miyama is a down and dirty street Jujutsu.


 Shugyo!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

Miyama ryu is a Gendai based system.

As found here:
http://www.miyama-ryu.com/

It seems to be a highly effective art looking at the videos of it.


----------



## orang_baik (Aug 26, 2009)

i saw the miyama ryu video  and found nothing new compare to other jujutsu, its just ordinary jujutsu without any new stuffs


----------



## repz (Jan 22, 2010)

One on my senseis is Miyama Ryu jujitsus founders nephew. Though he teaches a ryu kyu kempo and small circle jujitsu mix. I have heard good things about Miyama Ryu.


----------

